# Hello from Switzerland :)



## Mëluzynn (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi  

First, I'm sorry if my english is sometimes a bit weird, my native language is french, not english :flowers: 

My name is Leina, I'm 33, I live in Switzerland in the city where clocks are made.

I have 2 dogs, 2 cats, 20 fishtanks (Betta splendens, Killifishes and Colisa mostly), 8 rats, 1 old creepy syrian hamster and 1 psychotic russian hamster. And a domestic husband...XD

Since last week a little Aluine (other name for Absinthe) joined the family. She is a Sphodromantis lineola, she lives in an Exo-Terra of 27 litres (7.13 US gal).

I'm totally new in the mantis world, so maybe I have stupid questions but I'm very curious, I'm here to learn. I register here because I had a lot of trouble to find good informations about mantis in french, specially about the natural biotope.

So I hope to learn a lot of things here and I hope to find all I need to take care of Aluine


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and an additional pet. It seems like you have a full house. Switzerland can keep all it's clocks, just SEND ME THE CHOCOLATE! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :chef: I'm a connoisseur of chocolate, more commonly known as a chocolatier.


----------



## psyconiko (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey bienvenue Leina!

I am from Geneva.Some fresh blood is always welcome!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 14, 2012)

hello and welcome, all your pets look good, cept maybe the domesticated hubby! :tt2:


----------



## aNisip (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome! I love and agree with what Scott said about the chocolate, mmmm  Don't be afraid to post your questions about your Absinthe.

All the best Mëluzynn,

Andrew


----------



## twolfe (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome Leina. I enjoyed your introduction. Good luck with your new mantis.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 14, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Welcome to the forum and an additional pet. It seems like you have a full house. Switzerland can keep all it's clocks, just SEND ME THE CHOCOLATE! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :chef: I'm a connoisseur of chocolate, more commonly known as a chocolatier.


You're a chocolatier ? Funny  



Nikkko said:


> Hey bienvenue Leina!
> 
> I am from Geneva.Some fresh blood is always welcome!!


Du coup je me sens moins seule...mdr



hibiscusmile said:


> hello and welcome, all your pets look good, cept maybe the domesticated hubby! :tt2:


He's almost well educated...lol



AndrewNisip said:


> Hello and welcome! I love and agree with what Scott said about the chocolate, mmmm  Don't be afraid to post your questions about your Absinthe.
> 
> All the best Mëluzynn,
> 
> Andrew


I have a lot of questions but there is a lot to read on the forum a lot to learn, I like that  



Tammy Wolfe said:


> Welcome Leina. I enjoyed your introduction. Good luck with your new mantis.


Thank you


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello from Southern California. I have forgotten almost all the French I learned in Junior college. Let me see: Il fait beau de vous recontrer ici.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 14, 2012)

Rich S said:


> Hello from Southern California. I have forgotten almost all the French I learned in Junior college. Let me see: Il fait beau de vous recontrer ici.


Your french is not bad  I think in South California there is sun... Here it's soooooo damn cold...


----------



## SilentDeviL (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello from Canada . You love this place if u love Mantis


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 14, 2012)

SilentDeviL said:


> Hello from Canada . You love this place if u love Mantis


I'm discovering mantis world, in fact she arrived home a bit "par hasard", it wasn't scheduled


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 14, 2012)

Here it was about 20 C today with a little sunshine. Keep those mantis warm young lady.

Cheers,

Rich

In one of my native tongues-Ake iyuskiyan wake wanchelo= It is good to meet you in Lakota


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 14, 2012)

Rich S said:


> Here it was about 20 C today with a little sunshine. Keep those mantis warm young lady.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rich


In my living room it's 25°C, all the year, heater on and 20 fishtanks lamps...

But outside it's more like this :


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 14, 2012)

That looks colder than it has ever been where I live. In the winter here in SoCal it seldom reaches even 0 degrees C. It can go for weeks and not get colder than 10 C at night.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 14, 2012)

Rich S said:


> That looks colder than it has ever been where I live. In the winter here in SoCal it seldom reaches even 0 degrees C. It can go for weeks and not get colder than 10 C at night.


We usually have -20°C to -25°C during the day, sometimes -30°C, and less during the night. But I live at 1000m high, so it's mountain climate. During the summer we reach 25°C to 27°C usually, sometimes more but it's really rare.


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds like the foothills of the Alps, yes? Not that 1000 m is foothills, but at least not at the top of the range. You are not far from the long Lake Neuchatel. I hope that is spelled correctly.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 14, 2012)

Rich S said:


> Sounds like the foothills of the Alps, yes? Not that 1000 m is foothills, but at least not at the top of the range. You are not far from the long Lake Neuchatel. I hope that is spelled correctly.


That's right, I'm in the "Montagnes Neuchâteloises", in the Neuchâtel's district (canton). I'm not near the Alps (well, for you living in US, 300km is near...lol), I'm the the Jura (for jurassic), old mountains full of old things in the soil  

I grow up in a small town just next to Lausanne, with the view on the Léman Lake and the Alps, it was great ^^

In fact, I live in an interresting town, where Le Corbusier and Chevrolet are born. On my picture you can see the "orange" building, it's the Villa Turque, from Le Corbusier.


----------



## sally (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 14, 2012)

sally said:


> Welcome!


Thank you


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Ckowsky (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 15, 2012)

Mantid42 said:


> Welcome!


Thanks


----------



## ismart (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 15, 2012)

ismart said:


> Welcome!


Thank you ^^


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome from Kentucky!

Enjoyed your post.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 16, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Welcome from Kentucky!
> 
> Enjoyed your post.


Thank you


----------



## stacy (Nov 17, 2012)

hi ya, welcome


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 17, 2012)

stacy said:


> hi ya, welcome


Thanks


----------



## mantid_mike (Dec 3, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> That's right, I'm in the "Montagnes Neuchâteloises", in the Neuchâtel's district (canton). I'm not near the Alps (well, for you living in US, 300km is near...lol), I'm the the Jura (for jurassic), old mountains full of old things in the soil
> 
> I grow up in a small town just next to Lausanne, with the view on the Léman Lake and the Alps, it was great ^^
> 
> In fact, I live in an interresting town, where Le Corbusier and Chevrolet are born. On my picture you can see the "orange" building, it's the Villa Turque, from Le Corbusier.


Le Corbusier, one of my favorite architects!  Welcome!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 3, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> Le Corbusier, one of my favorite architects!  Welcome!


Thank you  

I can post some pictures of Le Corbusier building we have here if you're interested ?


----------



## mantid_mike (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, post them all!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 15, 2012)

I've created another thread for that, look on the other discussions : Welcome to Switzerland


----------



## CesarF (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome from Brazil!! \õ/


----------

